# Becoming a student...



## futuremove (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,

I am 22 years old and am hoping to move to the US to study but I as much as I read into getting a student visa the issue I find is that I can't seem to find which schools take foreign students, does anyone know of a website which lists them?

I need to work out what qualifications i already need to have in order to start studying in the US and also about the setup with fees and residency.

If you could offer me any help or advice i would be hugely grateful.

Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google will be your best friend. Unfortunately I have never come across a listing of schools by the category you are looking for.


----------



## futuremove (Jun 18, 2009)

twostep said:


> Google will be your best friend. Unfortunately I have never come across a listing of schools by the category you are looking for.


I was scared you would say that, however I have found a list but it is VERY extensive and I can't break it down by state.

Thank you though


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It might help in finding what you want if you limited your field of study. Are you looking to study science? engineering? computers? business? English lit?

And, are you looking to work toward a bachelor's degree or a graduate degree (masters or phd)?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## futuremove (Jun 18, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> It might help in finding what you want if you limited your field of study. Are you looking to study science? engineering? computers? business? English lit?
> 
> And, are you looking to work toward a bachelor's degree or a graduate degree (masters or phd)?
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for your reply Bev, I already have Alevel English Lit/Lang and that is what I would like to continue studying at degree level. I am struggling to find out all of the details in how likely it is that I would be able to study this and how I can go about finding residence etc....

Google gives so much information it's confusing....

Thanks
Kirsti


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

futuremove said:


> Thanks for your reply Bev, I already have Alevel English Lit/Lang and that is what I would like to continue studying at degree level. I am struggling to find out all of the details in how likely it is that I would be able to study this and how I can go about finding residence etc....
> 
> Google gives so much information it's confusing....
> 
> ...


Took me 10 seconds on a Google.

International Admission | University Student Initiatives

But maybe Arizona is not your cup of tea?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

futuremove said:


> Thanks for your reply Bev, I already have Alevel English Lit/Lang and that is what I would like to continue studying at degree level. I am struggling to find out all of the details in how likely it is that I would be able to study this and how I can go about finding residence etc....
> 
> Google gives so much information it's confusing....
> 
> ...


I take it you're talking about pursuing a first university degree (i.e. a BA) rather than an advanced degree. In that case, your big issue is going to be money. Undergraduate education in the US is expensive (depending upon the school), and as a foreigner you aren't eligible for the same sorts of student loans as the natives.

A student visa restricts your working rights pretty severely, so you need to have your tuition and living money available up front.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> I take it you're talking about pursuing a first university degree (i.e. a BA) rather than an advanced degree. In that case, your big issue is going to be money. Undergraduate education in the US is expensive (depending upon the school), and as a foreigner you aren't eligible for the same sorts of student loans as the natives.
> 
> A student visa restricts your working rights pretty severely, so you need to have your tuition and living money available up front.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Bev is spot on. An undergraduate degree in the USA is going to cost you A LOT of money (100K +) so you need to show that you have enough money BEFORE you begin to study. The issue will not be issued otherwise. Also, the student visa is very restrictive in the hours you can work. I cant remember what it is exactly but its not enough to really get by.

As for uni's accepting internationals? I would say pretty much all of them


----------



## amy4565 (Jun 20, 2009)

I think you should search on google i don't have any idea for that. sorry.


----------

